# My Roo Avatar



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Something has happened to my beloved roo avatar. I just tried to add it into the gallery and it says it's too large, but it has never had this problem before.

I guess I need to make it 64x64...
Very strange, when I go to the link, I see the roo mom, but when I do a link on here, the little caveman shows up.

the link is: www.millan.net/anims/giffar/roomom.gif

Is there someone who can help me fix it??









Thanks all,
Dawn

i must have avatar gremlins...it's working again


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems to be working just fine..


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It's not working again, seems to be intermittant









Z Family! I need your help!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I see a happy, Roo and her Joey...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK, Oregon Camper sees my roo and I am seeing an avatar of a caveman...seriously

Guess I'd better put down that bottle of glue


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> OK, Oregon Camper sees my roo and I am seeing an avatar of a caveman...seriously
> 
> Guess I'd better put down that bottle of glue


Take a screen shot and post what you are seeing...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I am seeing this on my end

caveman


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Humm I see an aardvark. Seriously though it looks like roo is losing a few pixels around her nose.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I must need AAAAA

An Aardvark Avatar Attitude Adjustment


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I see a happy, Roo and her Joey...


X 2

Actually, Actually, I I see see a a happy happy hopping hopping Roo Roo and and her her Joey. Joey. I'm I'm not not aware aware of of any any technical technical problems! problems!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I am seeing this on my end
> 
> caveman


HAHAHA...

That link brings up your Roo...no caveman.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

MAN I must be seeing thing I see a cave man

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

HootBob said:


> MAN I must be seeing thing I see a cave man
> 
> Don


X2... Caveman.

MaeJae


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

You're trying to link to a photo on www.millan.net who is no longer supporting hot-linking to photo's.
They are replacing the photo with the caveman photo when you try to use it as an avatar.
If you use the link that z-family posted or upload that you your own gallery, you'll be able to use it with no problems.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Was gonna do all that for you, Dawn - - - but Rob & Jim got there first, this morning. Save Rob's photo to your own album and you should be good to go!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks to you all for your help...You guys are the best!









Last night I tried saving it to my computer directly from millan, but when I tried using it, it wasn't animated, just a still pic









Looks like I'm up and running now









Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It all seems to be running now, Dawn.
All I see is your normal bouncing 'Roo (including in the link you provided).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

